# Sicherer Browser für Privatanwender und Unternehmen



## Newsfeed (11 Mai 2011)

Die ursprünglich für das BSI entwickelte sichere Browser-Umgebung BitBox steht jetzt Privatanwendern kostenfrei zur Verfügung. Die Unternehmensversion muss bezahlt werden und bietet unter anderem zentrale Administration.

Weiterlesen...


----------

